# Femeklowne



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

As a artist I am never ever completely pleased with anything I do with the exception of her makeup this time, I sculpted out her FX appliance and ran it in foam. Everything came out as I envisioned it for the very first time making this my Favorite Makeup job ever on Atalie! 
Atalie sat behind the sewing machine creating her costume and inserting zombieskinz into it. I think she did a phenomenal job!

Special thanx to Adam from www.hauntedillinois.com for the pictures! Got to love forgetting to take pictures of a FX job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Ewww! That's nasty looking.....well done my friend!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats how my wife looks without makeup.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Thats how my wife looks without makeup.


Better hope she doesn't lurk here 

-TM


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Love the make-up and costume! Great job!
Would love to see a pic of her standing tall to show the true impact and height of that costume....note the door and shes kinda squating.....can only imagine her towering over me, yelling down at me !
hell.....i like clowns....you guys so ruined that for me now!...I quess that means smoking job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Killer clown! The best costumes are the ones that make people feel uncomfortable. That one will do it.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Disturbing. Great job. Love the balloon too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Would have loved to see a full height pic, but still- a great job!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

way to cool.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Would have loved to see a full height pic, but still- a great job!


I have a pic of Atalie standing tall!  She's a bit away from the glass but maybe it will help a bit.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Great pic boo! thanx for all the positive comments everyone!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Atalie looks great. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Whoa, I am pretty sure she had to come from the "Haunted Big Top" Great job!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Great costume and make up!!!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

There is something soooo disturbing about the ribbons in her hair, and that nice clean balloon. 

Excellent makeup and costume design.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice. That will freak all the kids out.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I would definitely run screaming if she came at me during a haunt. LOL! Then I'd go back to see how the makeup was applied.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice shot, boo!


----------

